# Now I kinda see what you guys in the midwest/east of to deal with



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

So this last week I visited a friend of mine in Northern Indiana. He farms hay. I now understand when you guys talk about the what I consider smaller fields of 7-60 acres. All those trees everywhere. There aren't many larger fields that I saw larger then that. Somewhat hilly also. Then there is what my friend called his muck field. He uses it just for pasture for his cows. I also can see why you guys can't sell grass hay for the prices I can out west. In a normal moisture year there is enough pasture for most animals that just grows with rain moisture. Also I was amazed when he told me this pond they sometimes pump out of for irrigation fills up by itself! Just from the ground. I was impressed by the farms around there though. Very neat and well kept. Lots of Amish around his area. My friend does put up some very nice grass/alfalfa mix. It looked as good as any I've put up despite the humidity that makes putting up good quality hay more challenging then it is here. Kind of an interesting trip for me. Despite going to the Indianapolis Colts/Broncos game and my Broncos losing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> . Kind of an interesting trip for me. Despite going to the Indianapolis Colts/Broncos game and my Broncos losing.


Better now than later....

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

All depends on where you're at in Northern Indiana, some pretty flat ground around us. Around the home farm getting rid of water is a bigger concern than ever having to add any. You get closer to town and go a mile north and the water table is so high no basements allowed in new houses. If you must have a basement they place it as deep as a crawl space is allowed then haul dirt in and build up around the basement walls. A mile the other direction and irrigation rules. The glaciers did some mighty funny things around here, one property we farm we keep adding drainage tile while across the road they keep adding pivots. Another friend in New Carlisle has hills so steep he's had an anhydrous tank or two roll over.

The trees add a whole new challenge to getting hay to dry, especially later in the year.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, its a whole lot easier to grow trees here than farm. Can't hardly stop the trees from growing. Cut them back every year but they keep coming.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> All depends on where you're at in Northern Indiana, some pretty flat ground around us. Around the home farm getting rid of water is a bigger concern than ever having to add any. You get closer to town and go a mile north and the water table is so high no basements allowed in new houses. If you must have a basement they place it as deep as a crawl space is allowed then haul dirt in and build up around the basement walls. A mile the other direction and irrigation rules. The glaciers did some mighty funny things around here, one property we farm we keep adding drainage tile while across the road they keep adding pivots. Another friend in New Carlisle has hills so steep he's had an anhydrous tank or two roll over.
> 
> The trees add a whole new challenge to getting hay to dry, especially later in the year.


I was very near Shipshewana. They pivots on my friends farm and he has a basement.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I was very near Shipshewana. They pivots on my friends farm and he has a basement.


Not a lot of deep muck in that direction if I recall. Here they dig 20 or 30 deep to mine the muck out for potting soil of all things. Let it fill with water and build houses around it later


----------

